# Copper termites.......



## plumbarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Galvanic action on a 2" male adapter for a hot water recirculation pump.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

That is not galvanic reaction. It is turbulence from to hi of a water flow. The water eats away the copper like a stream erodes a rock.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> That is not galvanic reaction. It is turbulence from to hi of a water flow. The water eats away the copper like a stream erodes a rock.



That why your supposed to rim after every cut!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbarius said:


> Galvanic action on a 2" male adapter for a hot water recirculation pump.


Overpumping... hope ya installing smaller pump..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Overpumping... hope ya installing smaller pump..


And I hope that's not hooked up to a finned tube heat exchanger because it's about to go..


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Overpumping... hope ya installing smaller pump..


I always over read stuff


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Less gpm or flow control valve on the discharge side of the pump. I meant to say hi rate of flow. Sometimes this thing re spells the words faster than I can type.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Is that pump re-circulating between a storage tank and a boiler? If you install a circuit balancing valve downstream of the circulator you can tune it with a thermometer. The boiler should have a rating on its maximum temperature rise across its return & supply, adjust the circuit balancing valve until the temperature rise nearly meets the rating. With excess flow the temperature rise will be much lower than the boilers maximum temperature rise rating. By measuring the temperature rise with either thermometers installed on the supply & return piping or by using a digital thermometer with strap on sensors and differential capability you can tune the flow to the system. Generally I prefer having a right-sized pump, because if you overpump and then throttle the flow back down you're wasting electricity and can still risk wear issues.


----------

